# Site crashing



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Anyone else getting this error & then losing all the newest posts ? I'm Using Chrome browser.

*General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Too many connections [1040]

An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
*

Hoggy.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, same here...Ipad wouldn't load pages from this site last night, on the PC this morning and getting 'general error' message or pages need to be reloaded several times to display!

Regards
Ross


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes I got the same. also did something just happen to role back the forum? some posts i'd made today have vanished?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Definitely something amiss

my lunchtime posts on the mk3 forum.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1333977

is still showing the last post as being yesterday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds like a server overload problem. Is it all working Ok now? I managed to miss any problems.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, O.K. here now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Must be other problems too. Thread list says 3 replies to this yet there are 5? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Intermittent problems have returned & some new posts are not appearing & sometimes no new posts at all.
This PM was received from RNS-E

_*I don't know if you can help with this as a moderator, but in my thread - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1801506
it is not updating with new posts. When you write your new post you can see all posts, but when you post it will not show your post or any posts after 14:47 yesterday. *_

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just happened again. No new posts when there were actually 35 when refreshed.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've raised it with tech support. I suspect it's a server synching issue as we've had similar before when one server gets out of sync with another.


----------

